# I am thinking of buying a Turbo trainer - are they any good? Is it worth it?



## postman (21 Sep 2016)

Right so i have been off the bike most of the summer.Prostate bleeding and all that.Well normally i also put the bike away In October.So i am thinking of buying a Turbo trainer,are they any good,do they help you keep topped up as such,stamina,endurance wise.Otherwise it could be a very slow start next year,i will have lost my get up and go.Answers on a £10 note please.


----------



## steve50 (21 Sep 2016)

Turbo trainers are great and as expensive or cheap as your budget will allow, it is a good idea to have a laptop set up in the garage / kitchen wherever you decide to use the turbo in order to play the readily available youtube training videos while you use the turbo otherwise the sessions on the turbo are very dull and boring. The turbo will allow you to exercise the legs as well as keep up the cardio vascular exercise you normally get whilst cycling. Another tip is to drape a towel over the cycle frame to catch the sweat that would otherwise stain the bike framework. Couldn't find a ten pound note big enough to fit my answer on.

Come to think of it I have a generic (not named) turbo trainer you can have for a few beer tokens if you wish as it is laying unused in the bike shed and you are fairly local to me so getting it to you would not be an issue.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2016)

If you look about you can get some good bargains in sales. I have a smart Turbo and use Zwift. It's a good way of killing the time on a turbo. It's an interactive virtual world. There is an £8 monthly subscription but many just pay through the winter. I'm using it as I'm not riding on the roads due to my back injury.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Sep 2016)

Do you have a local spin class that you can attend?


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Sep 2016)

Turbo trainers used to be just about the worst thing you could ever do to your bike, or yourself. Really only useful if you were recovering from an injury, or had another reason why you couldn't ride a bike properly, or you were setting a bike up after a bit of major maintenance. However, the new generation of 'smart' trainers, are a lot better. The direct drive ones are actually very good. Just get a good fan, and some interesting 'virtual routes'. I'm actually considering getting one of these.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wahoo-kickr...|pcrid|67090793342|pkw||pmt||prd|5360716148uk.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm actually considering getting one of these.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wahoo-kickr-smart-turbo-trainer-version-1/?lang=en&curr=GBP&dest=1&sku=5360716148&kpid=5360716148&utm_source=google&utm_term&utm_campaign=UK_PLA_Accessories&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid|sdfn4CJHo_dm|pcrid|67090793342|pkw||pmt||prd|5360716148uk.




Great, I'll take it off you for fifty quid when you get bored of it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Sep 2016)

I longed for one for ages, finally got one with gift money. 

It arrived, I set it up, I got on.

Three minutes later I got off, packed it away and sold it on.

Hated it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Sep 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Great, I'll take it off you for fifty quid when you get bored of it.


That's unlikely. I actually ride my bikes a lot, and seeing as that costs as much as a bike, I'd be getting my money's worth.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2016)

In the winter months when it's really cold/raining I use a turbo I quite enjoy it with some good music I do and hour at a time, it is not as good as going out for a ride, but it's better than nothing. I think I paid around £60 on ebay.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Sep 2016)

I tried one a few years ago. I have honestly never been so bored, and I've been to Frinton.
Would anyone like it?


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Sep 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I tried one a few years ago. I have honestly never been so bored, and I've been to Frinton.
> Would anyone like it?


What? Frinton? No, you can keep it.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2016)

My setup. Not pretty but it works.


----------



## Bonus (22 Sep 2016)

Turbo trainers . . . . is it that time of year already :-(


----------



## jayonabike (22 Sep 2016)

Like a lot of people I bought one, used it a couple of times, got bored, put it away then sold it 6months later


----------



## JtB (22 Sep 2016)

This is the setup I've used for the last 2 winters.





However to stay motivated I needed to introduce stucture into the sessions and track my progress.

For structure I use the following video:


To track my progress I use a Garmin Edge 1000 connected to speed and cadence sensors. Of couse the distance covered and average speeds do not have any absolute significance, howerver since I am using a fluid trainer (CycleOps Pro) which has a defined power curve, then this setup does enable me to track each workout relative to the other workouts and hence enable me to set targets and track progress.


----------



## snorri (22 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> My setup. Not pretty but it works.
> View attachment 144926



I'd find the constant headwind discouraging, can't the fans be placed behind you?


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2016)

Tried one, didn't get on. Would rather get cold and wet, but others get a boner for them. Different strokes and all that.

They also do nothing to maintain your control skills and roadcraft.


----------



## Panter (22 Sep 2016)

Tried one, detested it.
In saying that, it was very good for extremely structured training, I was trying to get ready for a team TT at the time. But, the monotony was evil.
What I resented most of all was scrabbling on it (after setting up enough fans to cool the surface of the sun,) going hell for leather in a rapidly increasing pool of blood, sweat and tears for an estimated 20 minutes only to check the clock and discover that I'd actually only been going for 90 seconds.

Each to their own, a friend of mine absolutely adores his and puts in several hours a week for the fun of it, but it wasn't for me. And I do have to remind myself of that fact when the horizontal icy rain is trying to flay the flesh from my bones at times!


----------



## clid61 (22 Sep 2016)

Used one 4 years ago after shoulder surgery . Laptop earphones and YouTube ! It's dull but keeps the ticker pumping


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2016)

I completely thrashed myself on a TT for several months after my BIG RELATIONSHIP BUST UP.

'Dull', 'boring', 'tedious', words like that didn't come into it. Absolutely no spare energy for thought - it was more a question of staring at a spot on the opposite wall and trying not to black out from the effort.

I couldn't walk properly after each session. I would crawl up the stairs and then collapse into the bath and fall asleep. When the water started to go cold, I would drag myself out, go to bed and sleep for a further 8 or 9 hours. That is someone who normally has problems even sleeping 6 hours a night ...

Did it do much for me? Well, I lost several stone in weight that winter, and started the next year fitter than I had ever been before!

I also destroyed the turbo trainer! I had doused the thing in so much sweat that it rotted through from the bottom up. I wiped it down after each session, but forgot to do the underside and sweat had clearly worked its way round there.


----------



## EnPassant (22 Sep 2016)

Panter said:


> Tried one, detested it. <snip> an estimated 20 minutes only to check the clock and discover that I'd actually only been going for 90 seconds.


This.
It might not be rational, but I'd sooner go out in a monsoon for an hour than attempt more than 2 minutes on a trainer.


----------



## steve292 (22 Sep 2016)

I use a tacx vortex smart and traineroad. I find I need to have a plan to work to, which motivates me to train ( I use the word in its loosest meaning)
I run and swim as well, so the variety is there & its better than busting a collarbone on icy roads.


----------



## Unimaginative (22 Sep 2016)

As per the above, just buying a turbo trainer and trying it will make you bored. However if you have a specific goal in mind and start working towards that goal straight away, you have a chance of actually using the turbo more than once. You'll need a way to measure your goal - whether that is FTP or something else - and a structured plan of how you're going to achieve that goal. 

Things like Trainerroad and Zwift will help massively with this; I've used trainerroad for six months with an aim to build up my long-distance speed by following their base & sustained power training plans - this has taken me from a 16mph average to a 19.8mph average on my weekend rides, but that has required multiple hours per week spent working through the plans and the willpower to work through the boredom and strain to achieve the targets.

If you just want to maintain fitness, I wouldn't recommend a turbo and instead look to alternatives as others may have mentioned.


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2016)

Just to say i have agreed to buy the one offered to me on good old CycleChat.So off to Halifax on saturday morning/lunchtime to pick it up.Thank you for the advice,i like the ones about getting bored.Well after 34 years working at Royal Mail and sat facing a 48 box fitting thumping letters in night after night year after year.Sitting on my bike on a Turbo trainer will be like a holiday,can't wait.


----------



## gordonrgw (22 Sep 2016)

postman said:


> Just to say i have agreed to buy the one offered to me on good old CycleChat.So off to Halifax on saturday morning/lunchtime to pick it up.Thank you for the advice,i like the ones about getting bored.Well after 34 years working at Royal Mail and sat facing a 48 box fitting thumping letters in night after night year after year.Sitting on my bike on a Turbo trainer will be like a holiday,can't wait.



can't help thinking the two activities aren't necessarily mutually exclusive..


----------



## cyberknight (22 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> This is the setup I've used for the last 2 winters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the same video , downloaded it to the tablet as my set up has no wifi signal and is a bit more "compact "


----------



## Electric_Andy (22 Sep 2016)

The limiting factor IME is one's own motivation. I have a cheap TT which works fine, but it's just so boring.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Sep 2016)

postman said:


> Just to say i have agreed to buy the one offered to me on good old CycleChat.So off to Halifax on saturday morning/lunchtime to pick it up.Thank you for the advice,i like the ones about getting bored.Well after 34 years working at Royal Mail and sat facing a 48 box fitting thumping letters in night after night year after year.Sitting on my bike on a Turbo trainer will be like a holiday,can't wait.



Ah, the joys of sorting. After one intense Christmas my girlfriend complained my arms were moving in my sleep as I sorted letters.


----------



## JtB (22 Sep 2016)

postman said:


> Just to say i have agreed to buy the one offered to me on good old CycleChat.So off to Halifax on saturday morning/lunchtime to pick it up.Thank you for the advice,i like the ones about getting bored.Well after 34 years working at Royal Mail and sat facing a 48 box fitting thumping letters in night after night year after year.Sitting on my bike on a Turbo trainer will be like a holiday,can't wait.


Don't forget, you will also need a mat, a riser block for under the front wheel and a good fan.


----------



## steve50 (22 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Don't forget, you will also need a mat, a riser block for under the front wheel and a good fan.


Riser block and QR for rear wheel if needed have been provided.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2016)

Don't forget the towel, a drink and a cheap fan (Argos sell 'em cheap) otherwise there will be a big puddle on the floor.

I used to only use them for injury, but at the minute it's one of my only ways of doing 'some' miles hard. Pootling round at the caravan with the missus is not training !


----------



## Firestorm (22 Sep 2016)

I too am thinking about a turbo trainer, but I am also considering a spin bike, primarily so I don't have to get a new back wheel, get the bike in from the garage every time I want to use it ( there is no room for the Tt in there) as well as Mrs FS be Ing able to use the spin bike.
As I use a wattbike most weekday lunchtimes , just for 30 minutes , I am ok with indoor bikes.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2016)

Seems odd to me that some people can sit and read the net, watch tv, read etc. but get the on the turbo at the same time and it becomes boring.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Seems odd to me that some people can sit and read the net, watch tv, read etc. but get the on the turbo at the same time and it becomes boring.


 It's a mindset.
If it was the only form of exercise available to me, I could easily do 2 hrs a day, every day.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> It's a mindset.
> If it was the only form of exercise available to me, I could easily do 2 hrs a day, every day.



I spend an hour 4 days a week hyping up and down a pool, not a lot of scenery change going on there, certainly do not get bored.


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Don't forget, you will also need a mat, a riser block for under the front wheel and a good fan.



A block and QR are being provided.Mrs Postman says she will cheer me on.


----------



## S-Express (22 Sep 2016)

Drago said:


> Tried one, didn't get on



How did you try it without getting on?


----------



## Jimidh (22 Sep 2016)

I can't say I enjoy a turbo session but it's great for keeping fit on the dark winter nights. I suppose if it's enjoyable then your not working hard enough.

I use Trainer Road with lots of loud music to keep me focused.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Sep 2016)

Jimidh said:


> View attachment 145018
> I can't say I enjoy a turbo session but it's great for keeping fit on the dark winter nights. I suppose if it's enjoyable then your not working hard enough.
> 
> I use Trainer Road with lots of loud music to keep me focused.


 For 25 mins?


----------



## guitarpete247 (22 Sep 2016)

Aldi have this coming up next Thursday https://www.aldi.co.uk/fluid-turbo-trainer/p/072257057135900
I don't think they have had this before.


----------



## steve292 (23 Sep 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> For 25 mins?


Thats 23 mins into the workout, just under 2 minutes of that interval left.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Don't forget, you will also need a mat, a riser block for under the front wheel and a good fan.


You can use a house brick with a frog in it


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2016)

Or you can use a turbo like mine that does not need anything under the front wheel.


----------



## Jimidh (23 Sep 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> For 25 mins?



No that was an hour session

The top number is minutes left on that segment. The bottom number is time left on the whole session.


----------



## david k (23 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> If you look about you can get some good bargains in sales. I have a smart Turbo and use Zwift. It's a good way of killing the time on a turbo. It's an interactive virtual world. There is an £8 monthly subscription but many just pay through the winter. I'm using it as I'm not riding on the roads due to my back injury.


What's needed for a full set up? Been considering this but not sure exactly what's needed or how much it will cost

I used a turbo in the past but found it so noisey it put me off, which are queit ?


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2016)

You need a smart trainer. These have the Ant+ wireless usually.

These start at about £200 and go upwards. I picked up a Tacx Smart trainer but got 30% off in a halfords sale for £140. Zwift will work with basic mag trainers so long as you can set the resistance (about level 3 of 5).

You then need a usb ant+ sensor for the laptop. £20 to £30 for this.



Smart trainers work better in that the resistance changes with gradient. You don't need a £500 one unless you are really serious. I'm dead happy with the Tacx.

You'll need a wheel block if the trainer doesn't come with one. Block of wood will do to level the bike.

A fan or two is essential as you will overheat, even in a cold garage in winter. 

Then there is a subscription to zwift or bkool. Zwift is £8 monthly but you don't need to pay during the summer if you don't want.

All have structured training programmes as well as free ride. I tend to just ride and select group rides when they are running. It's good for killing the time.

Smart turbos do need a computer though. Most supply a basic programme with them but bkool, zwift and trainer road are the main 3rd party ones. Each offers something slightly different.


----------



## G3CWI (23 Sep 2016)

I bought a turbo a couple of years ago with good intentions. I used it twice. A sweat-fest in the garage was even less appealing than it sounded. The reality is there are very few days when you cannot cycle outside in the UK. If I was a pro-racer or doing some very structured training, a turbo would no doubt be essential. Not for me.


----------



## the_mikey (23 Sep 2016)

I had a turbo trainer but after a short while of owning this device I discovered I enjoyed riding in freezing temperatures and hailstones more than I liked riding on a turbo trainer, so I donated it to charity and never considered owning one ever again since.


----------



## JtB (23 Sep 2016)

david k said:


> What's needed for a full set up? Been considering this but not sure exactly what's needed or how much it will cost
> 
> I used a turbo in the past but found it so noisey it put me off, which are queit ?


Fluid trainers are quieter and smoother than mag trainers if you don't want to go down the "smart" trainer route. There are some good training videos you can download from YouTube, so a laptop plugged into an external speaker (for loud music) will suffice nicely.


----------



## david k (23 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Fluid trainers are quieter and smoother than mag trainers if you don't want to go down the "smart" trainer route. There are some good training videos you can download from YouTube, so a laptop plugged into an external speaker (for loud music) will suffice nicely.


I think if I did go for it I would probably go for a smart trainer, if they are worth the extra?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

All most amusing


----------



## S-Express (24 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Fluid trainers are quieter and smoother than mag trainers


There's no difference in noise between the two, I think you are confusing them with fan assisted trainers (which is where 'turbo' is derived). Mag trainers can feel a bit lumpy at high resistance / low revs, but are fine at normal cadence/resistance levels.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> You can use a house brick with a frog in it


Doesn't it hurt the frog...


----------



## JtB (24 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> There's no difference in noise between the two, I think you are confusing them with fan assisted trainers (which is where 'turbo' is derived). Mag trainers can feel a bit lumpy at high resistance / low revs, but are fine at normal cadence/resistance levels.


I've only used a fluid trainer, but when I did my internet research fluid trainers were consistently cited as being the quietest and smoothest type of trainer with a more realistic power curve than magnetic trainers.


----------



## S-Express (24 Sep 2016)

The power curve/smoothness thing is probably fair enough, but in terms of noise, there is no difference. There's nothing inherently noisy about a mag trainer, because the resistance in based on magnetism, not friction.


----------



## snorri (24 Sep 2016)

swl said:


> Ah, the joys of sorting. After one intense Christmas my girlfriend complained my arms were moving in my sleep as I sorted letters.


I nominate this for "Post of the Month", off topic, but such an ingenious excuse for untimely touching.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Doesn't it hurt the frog...


 not at all


----------



## adamangler (26 Sep 2016)

Massive difference between a bog standard turBo and a smart one connected to bkool etc. I really enjoy bkool and sometimes prefer it to the road.

I bough mine last December and used it 4-5 times a week. But only been used a handful of times through summer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2016)

For me it is being able to ride on a trainer and not get bored, lose weight and get fit! I use a bkool pro because of the videos you can ride which also alter the resistance on the back wheel according to the gradients. I have ridden over 1700 km since July on it and I still find it enjoyable.


----------



## bobinski (10 Oct 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> For me it is being able to ride on a trainer and not get bored, lose weight and get fit! I use a bkool pro because of the videos you can ride which also alter the resistance on the back wheel according to the gradients. I have ridden over 1700 km since July on it and I still find it enjoyable.



pop over to the bkool cyclechat forum and join us for rides!


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Oct 2016)

What time are the rides? If after 9pm them probably ok (my 3 year old takes ages to get to bed)!


----------



## postman (4 Mar 2017)

Still using it,Just a quick seven miles this morning.Loving it.


----------



## si_c (8 Mar 2017)

I'm thinking of getting one, it's interesting to see people's opinions of them. 

For me it's more about having an extra tool available to me. Most of my mileage is commuting, and whilst I try to get out for a couple of longer rides each month, Mrs C does like me being home of an evening.

This is a good way for me to get an hour of solid exercise and not be out for too long.

Besides anything at the moment I've a separated shoulder so can't ride a bike at all, driving me mad. Likely to get one this week just to get back on a bike at all.


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Mar 2017)

I've found in the past that an hour of turbo is pretty dull. You should consider the smart units that mean you can link in and ride courses such as bkool, zwift etc. It is a lot more pleasurable than just turning your legs and you actually ride more often because of it. I've found my bkool a lot of fun especially with the various leagues.... I've even joined the cyclechat leagues which has been a lot of laughs. We recently took part in a nations cup against Denmark and Spain... let's just say that we got bronze but again all these extras help motivate and keep you going!


----------



## si_c (8 Mar 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I've found in the past that an hour of turbo is pretty dull. You should consider the smart units that mean you can link in and ride courses such as bkool, zwift etc. It is a lot more pleasurable than just turning your legs and you actually ride more often because of it. I've found my bkool a lot of fun especially with the various leagues.... I've even joined the cyclechat leagues which has been a lot of laughs. We recently took part in a nations cup against Denmark and Spain... let's just say that we got bronze but again all these extras help motivate and keep you going!


That's my thinking, an hour of Trainerroad whilst watching some sh1te on netflix.


----------

